# Quick paxton dnp log



## mixedup (Sep 3, 2015)

So as of yesterday I checked in comfortably in the single digits with 38 days to go to my show.  I've been on some paxton goodies for a week and already looking noticeably different got dnp in yesterday and will be doing 14 to 21 days.  Depending on how I'm dropping  21 days the most so I got two weeks to drop any water.  I've been coming down approx 1% bf a week the last 3 weeks so anxious to see if the dnp will bump that. Took 200mg last night and will stay there at least 5 days before I think about upping.  If the dnp can keep me dropping at 1% or even a little more I'll be more than satisfied


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 3, 2015)

Subbed. Stay safe mixedup


----------



## all4muscle (Sep 3, 2015)

I love following along on others journeys.  Look forward to your updates . What weight and category are you competing in? 


"There is no progress without struggle."


----------



## mixedup (Sep 3, 2015)

Hello all yep playing it real safe not going over 200mg for the whole run.

All4muscle I'll be competing men's physique masters class over 40 on Oct 10 in sf.  I'd like to say I appreciate your help and patience walking me through my first orders.  Your halo and sdrol are on point only a week in and the whole team is noticing my density and hardness.  I just started mast prop and tren ace and they were exceptionally smooth for short esthers no pip whatsoever.  Your super fast turn around have made it possible for me  to not worry about compounds and just focus so let on dialing in. As everyone knows having solid quality gear going into a show can always be worrisome especially coming down to the last month


----------



## mixedup (Sep 4, 2015)

So I've used dnp before but not for bb purposes I have to say I'm pleasantly surprised since I haven't used in so long I went with a low dose didn't expect to  feel it so soon but last night I could feel a nice warm sensation similar to tren sweats.  And I guzzled 2 16oz bottles of water during the night. I've been running tren for a number of weeks and haven't had the night sweats in over a month since starting prami so can pretty much say extra heat is directly from dnp


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 5, 2015)

You adjusted your diet?


----------



## mixedup (Sep 6, 2015)

Yes diet has been adjusted to include more carbs. And also check ins every 5 days as we don't want to. Be on dnp any longer than really necessary


----------



## Jdg76 (Sep 6, 2015)

Hey man didn't know you were over here. I rarely post, just check in once in awhile 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## mixedup (Sep 8, 2015)

So day 7 I'm swearing like a fat hog did move to 400mg on day 5.  One thing I like is I think I got the timing down I know dnp is cumulative but I find if I take one cap and simple carbs 60 to 90 min later it's like turning on a furnace  I do keep 3 16oz cold bottles of water and roll of paper towels next to bed each night.  I'm lookin at probably finishing off with 10 days and 4 days to let water out.  Any bf% loss of 2.25% or higher in that 10 days and I'll consider this run super. Successful


----------



## Jdg76 (Sep 13, 2015)

Any progress pics mixedup ?

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## mixedup (Sep 19, 2015)

the one thing I'm gonna say about dnp is the water retention is a killer you lose 10lbs and feel fatter


----------



## all4muscle (Sep 20, 2015)

Ahhh skinny fat lol


"There is no progress without struggle."


----------



## mixedup (Sep 21, 2015)

so I did two runs if the paxton dnp the 2nd one was a 5 day blast 600 600 400 200 200.  I liked it much better because the heat hit fast and then you knew ir would get better each day as dosages were being lowered I stopped last Thursday so by wed all the bloat should be gone I started looking and seeing the real results yesterday after I woke up I was looking alot leaner I then hit the gym and sauna after.  I was holding a ton of water but it was just dripping right off by Sunday night pre dnp vascularity was back even higher lower abs could be seen again and seperation in delts and horseshoe tris were really popping.  I will say 5 day blasts are good for me and 600mg is my.max  dnp is not for everyone but for me it did a lot more than my usual t3 clen in a much shorter period


----------



## all4muscle (Sep 21, 2015)

Awesome first hand experience !! Thanks for sharing what you did. 


"There is no progress without struggle."


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 22, 2015)

How did you manage your carbs during the 5 day blast? In detail of you don't mind I'm finding it hard to research.


----------



## mixedup (Sep 23, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> How did you manage your carbs during the 5 day blast? In detail of you don't mind I'm finding it hard to research.



Hi Captn:

A lot of my carbs came from 3 sources and they weren't that good  =(  but they were manageable.  Most carbs from Gatorade,  mini candy bars, white rice.   I would keep Gatorade water and mini candy bars next to bed because a lot of times I would wake up feeling hypo and need a sugar jolt.  I would eat rice or oatmeal with my first meal without carbs I was very lethargic by 2nd night.  I used no other stimulants.

Please note when taking in simple carbs you will get a HUGE heat wave.  
I found usually 15 to 30g of fast acting carbs enough to take away any hypo feelings.  

I also bought bag of frozen fruit


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks mixedup


----------

